# What happened to the...



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

please delete this thread or could somebody tell me how. thank you. :mad2:


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Scroll down on the forum, and change the display options.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

oops my bad. i'll just delete this thread then.


----------

